# TiVo Edge and "old" TiVo Mini?



## imreolajos (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi all!

Currently, I have a Roamio and 2 Minis. Will the new Edge work with my existing Series4 Minis? If so, will the Edge be smart enough to stream 4K programs in 1080 HD to my Minis?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

imreolajos said:


> Currently, I have a Roamio and 2 Minis. Will the new Edge work with my existing Series4 Minis? If so, will the Edge be smart enough to stream 4K programs in 1080 HD to my Minis?


The Minis should work fine although if you make the Edge the host they'll have to upgrade to TE4. What 4K programs are you referring to? For streaming content, the Minis stream directly and do not use the host. For recorded content (limited), the Mini's won't be able to play it since they don't support 4K.

Scott


----------

